# St Patricks Day Chat 9-10pm Thursday - Cancelled



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

*St Patrick's Day Chat!*​ Come along and Celebrate ​ St Patrick's Day ​ in Chat on Thursday 9-10pm!​ ​


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Im with muskateer mum, id love to join but you probably wouldnt get much sense out of me, as im hoping to be drowning my shamrock...


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh well I'll be in there on my own!   If you all stagger in after closing don't be sick on the chat room carpet! 

Axxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

I'm cancelling this chat due to lack of takers and also having some difficulties getting my mod powers to work in Chat! 

Hope I'm not letting anyone down, we'll do it again soon! 

Axxxx


----------

